# 2 cd bloqués dans le mange disque



## cmarie (30 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai inséré un cd dans le mange disque de mon macbook tout neuf. et  comme rien ne se passait j'ai inséré un 2ème cd ne comptant pas le  laisser s'insérer entièrement, juste pour provoquer qq chose et faire  éjecter le premier mais il a été avalé aussitôt. et maintenant impossible de les  enlever. j'ai essayé de redémarrer avec la touche enfoncée..mais rien ne  se passe. que faire ? 
je stresse ! merci pour votre précieuse aide si quelqu'un a une idée. 
marie


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2012)

cmarie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai inséré un cd dans le mange disque de mon macbook tout neuf. et  comme rien ne se passait j'ai inséré un 2ème cd ne comptant pas le  laisser s'insérer entièrement, juste pour provoquer qq chose et faire  éjecter le premier mais il a été avalé aussitôt. et maintenant impossible de les  enlever. j'ai essayé de redémarrer avec la touche enfoncée..mais rien ne  se passe. que faire ?
> je stresse ! merci pour votre précieuse aide si quelqu'un a une idée.
> marie



Bonjour,

En enlever un ça aurait possible 





> j'ai essayé de redémarrer avec la touche enfoncée


 mais deux ... là faut peut-être aller au SAV


----------



## otgl (30 Septembre 2012)

Effectivement, avec 2 CDs, c'est presque sûr que c'est foutu. Mais essaie quand même la procédure officielle:

Si vous ne pouvez pas éjecter un CD ou un DVD ou ouvrir le plateau du lecteur
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2097?viewlocale=fr_FR​


----------



## Djipsy5 (30 Septembre 2012)

Je crois pas que tu le réussiras tout seul ! Et puis dedans c'est très fragile, et donc tu risques d'endommager la lentille ou autre chose ! T'as vraiment fais une bétise ! DIRECTION===>Apple


----------



## jugnin (1 Octobre 2012)

Foutu pour foutu, jessaierais den mettre un troisième. On sait jamais.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Octobre 2012)

[Mode MacGyver on]Perso je tenterais de coller un adhésif double face sur la moitié d'un support fin, plus fin qu'une carte de crédit, et je tenterais de l'insérer sur la partie supérieure du lecteur. Après pression manuelle en tirant doucement, le deuxième CD pourrait pointer le bout de son nez. Se munir d'une pince à épiler pour le choper&#8230;[/Mode MacGyver off]


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2012)

T'as essayé d'y mettre une tranche de pain de mie pour voir ?


----------



## pimousse42 (2 Octobre 2012)

Faite attention en insérant des choses dans le lecteur pour ne pas abimé les éléments mécanique.
Vu des lecteur abimé en insérant une règle pour faire sortir le cd.


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Octobre 2012)

C'est la première fois que j'entends / lis cette idée... 

"lol" 

Pour le coup, faut essayer la "procédure officielle" donnée par otgl et si ça ne marche pas faut aller au SAV...

Les mecs du SAV vont se marrer


----------



## esimport (3 Octobre 2012)

pour éviter des frais, (Apple va forcément facture), le plus simple serait de démonter le couvercle de fond, de démonter le lecteur optique, et de l'ouvrir, ce n'est pas très compliqué.

je n'ai pas saisi le modèle du macbook, mais on pourrait s'inspirer du tuto suivant:

http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/macbook-pro-13-unibody-a1278/changement-du-topcase-complet-macbook-pro-unibody-13&#8243;-a1278/


----------



## NekoSan64 (6 Octobre 2012)

esimport a dit:


> pour éviter des frais, (Apple va forcément facture), le plus simple serait de démonter le couvercle de fond, de démonter le lecteur optique, et de l'ouvrir, ce n'est pas très compliqué.



+1
En principe, deux CD ne peuvent pas entrer complètement dans le lecteur. Le 2e doit facilement pouvoir être retiré une fois le lecteur démonté. Ensuite il suffit de remettre le lecteur en place et d'éjecter le CD restant avec l'OS.

Mon fils de 4 ans m'a récemment fait la blague sur l'iMac de sa maman  Les 2 CDs étaient bloqués par plusieurs pièce de monnaie. En démontant le lecteur j'ai pu tout enlever. Et miracle : le lecteur est sorti indemne de l'aventure.


----------



## subsole (6 Octobre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as essayé d'y mettre une tranche de pain de mie pour voir ?



Dans ce cas, il faudrait impérativement beurrer la tranche.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Dans ce cas, il faudrait impérativement beurrer la tranche.


Des deux côtés, c'est encore mieux.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Des deux côtés, c'est encore mieux.


Et marie, elle fait quoi depuis le 30 sept ?? 
Elle mange les tartines beurrées ?


----------



## kaos (8 Octobre 2012)

Voici le fil le plus béte que j'ai jamais lu .... :mouais: 
Je suis désolé , c'est pas méchant mais quand même , y'en a qui cherche le bâton pour se faire battre :love:

Sur les anciens Macbook (plastiques) il arrivait qu'une température assez haute provoque une dilatation minime de la coque et dans certains cas les Cd's restaient bloqués, il suffisait de laisser refroidir la machine et le Cd ressortait sans problème ...

Mais mettre un deuxième CD alors qu'un est déjà bloqué , désolé mais c'est quand même super idiot ! un peu de bon sens quand même ...

Maintenant ça sent le démontage et ou le SAV car dans ton cas et au vue de ta façon appréhender les choses , je laisserais faire un pro hein  



On peut aussi attraper le Cd avec une pince d'électricien plate ( les petite ) mais avec ton doigté tu serais foutu de sortir la carte mére


----------



## cmarie (8 Octobre 2012)

Merci à tous ceux qui ont pris ce mail au sérieux et qui m'ont aidée au moins en essayant d'y répondre et de trouver une solution. 
merci aussi à ceux qui n'ont pas répondu sérieusement parce que dans la vie il faut rire
et merci à ceux qui n'ont pas été très sympas en disant que c'était une bêtise etc...
Je ne comptais vraiment pas l 'insérer le deuxième cd, juste l'introduire à moitié pour essayer de débloquer la situation mais il a été avalé. çà peut arriver mm si on est pas idiot(e).

il y a des solutions à tout, la preuve : les 2 cd ont pu être éjectés. J'ai aussi pensé à une pince à épiler mais je n'en avais pas une si fine donc j'ai pris une aiguille fine et j'ai pu le retirer doucement. 

ouf ! pas de sav


----------



## subsole (9 Octobre 2012)

cmarie a dit:


> Je ne comptais vraiment pas l 'insérer le deuxième cd, juste l'introduire à moitié pour essayer de débloquer la situation mais il a été avalé.



 Oh, la goulue.


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Octobre 2012)

Bon et bien tout est ok alors, mais c'était marrant


----------



## gattinho (13 Octobre 2012)

Topic de l'année je pense.


----------



## JMCARRE (13 Octobre 2012)

ca m a rappelé un histoire au debut des PC avec disque floppy 5 un quart

en installant un logiciel un copain avait insère la premiere disquette puis ensuite le système lui demandait d insérer la seconde   

alors il s'est exécuté   il a eu du mal  il a trifouille et y était arrivé sauf que bien sur plus rinene fonctionnait


----------



## gadou (15 Mai 2014)

Coucou,

je viens de le faire mon cher et tendre fils de 2,5 ans a vu un cd sortir et il a eu la bonne 
idee d'en inserer un second.

Voici comment j'ai fait:

1- Prendre une carte un peu plus fine qu une carte de credit ( ex. feuille cartonnee).
2- Mettre au milieu de celle ci du scotch bien a plat cote adhesif vers l exterieur ou double face.
( au milieu pour pour rentrer le debut de la carte a l interieur)
3- Inserer delicatement de preference du cote ecran vu que de l autre cote il y a la lentille
4- rebooter l'ordi et au moment ou vous entendez qu il essaye d'ejecter votre ami le disque 
vous essayer de plaquer la carte avec l'adhesif sur le cd et le tour est joue !

Bonne chance !!


----------



## carvi84 (15 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir, une fois j'en ai débloqué un en le touchant avec une carte bancaire  Une autre fois il m'a fallu plusieurs redémarrage avec la touche eject enfoncée pour que ça marche bon courage  Comme il y en a deux est ce que le lecteur va les reconnaître pour pouvoir les éjecter  Qu'est ce qui apparaît sur ton écran  Sont ils reconnus ?


----------

